# A one liner



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

"If you could describe yourself in one word, what would it be?" Bad at math.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 13, 2015)

Humorous!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> "If you could describe yourself in one word, what would it be?" Bad at math.



Which is your "one word"?


----------



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

_Which is your "one word"?_

Certain days are better than others but today maybe "baffled"


----------



## jujube (Jan 13, 2015)

Unpredictable.


----------

